
China Has Risen - The Gold Rush and Fire Extinguishers - sblank
http://www.slideshare.net/sblank/china-has-risen-rev-5
======
pyre
Maybe I'm missing something but I was interested in a more detailed
explanation of the emergence of private enterprise in 'Communist China' where
'private enterprise was a crime and marketing wasn't a profession.' Seeing the
section heading "Startups, Venture Capital and the Communist Party: how did
this happen in China," and talk about how private business was a crime in the
'old China,' I was expecting more of an explanation of the transition rather
than just some points on _why_ , but not exactly _how_ (other than talking
about specific government agencies that invest in high tech R&D / science).

I tried to follow this link[1], but it's all in Chinese and returning an
connection reset error.

[1] <http://www.chinaconsulatechicago.org/eng/kj/t31882.htm>

~~~
est
Hun, how could a link be in Chinese and Reset error BOTH?

Image here:

<http://i.imgur.com/GRvFC6v.jpg>

~~~
pyre
There was a bunch of Chinese text. Chromium asked me if I wasted to translate
it. The English text "connection reset by peer" was in and amongst the Chinese
characters. No clue. Similar layout to the old IE error pages, maybe an IIS
error page?

It does seem to be working for me now.

------
est
textual article link instead of pdf image

<http://steveblank.com/2013/04/10/china-the-sleeper-awakens/>

